# Call to action from John Peckham's mom



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dear Members of Roadbikereview,

This is a bit in the future but just want you to know that Jay Boyarsky, the Prosecutor in John Peckham's case is running for a judgeship on the Santa Clara County Superior Court. I think most, if not all, of the Alto Velo Riders live in Santa Clara County. The election is on June 3, 2008. 

I am asking you to vote. That's all I asking you to do. Make it a priority. And do whatever your heart tells you to do. It is not my intention to sway your vote. But please vote because this is an important one. Jay Boyarsky is on the ballot and Jay Boyarsky is the guy that was able to get 19 years for the guy on meth that killed my only child, John Peckham, a member of Alto/Velo on what was to be a beautiful noon training ride on the second Friday afternoon in September of 2006. 

It wasn't easy for the defendant to get that amount of time given the system the prosecutor was up against. And Mr. Boysarsky worked long and hard because he believed in this case. I'm just a Mom campaigning for a guy that I think is fair, and whatever your political persuasion, you have to know he's a decent guy that will make decisions, as a judge, that he believes to be fair. That is what a judge is supposed to do. So if you do vote, please know that he's on the side of justice. Please remember the John Eric Peckham vs. Chevelle Bailey case. Remember, this was John's attorney in that case. I'm sure he could use some funding also. For more information you can go to http://boyarskyforjudge.com/

If you don't vote you can't complain if someone that you love is killed by a driver under the influence, and that driver doesn't get the amount of time he should have gotten. 

I am writing this in behalf of my son, John Peckham, who died on September 8, 2006. 

Thanks so much,
Mary Ann Parker


----------

